# Plant id



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A friend gave me this plant. Can anyone identify this plant?
Thanks


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like Cissus striata


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Or maybe some kind of Parthenocissus.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------

